# Anyone know Fairfield (CT) and Westchester (NY) Counties well?



## brisst (Apr 28, 2006)

Does anyone have any suggestions as to photo spots in CT and NY where trespassing should not be an issue?


----------



## digital flower (May 2, 2006)

That is my home turf. Kind of a large area, though. Can you narrow it down to what kind of shots/spots you are looking for?


----------



## MikeR (Jul 1, 2007)

brisst said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions as to photo spots in CT and NY where trespassing should not be an issue?


 
OK, I'm over a year late, but check outh the New Croton Dam. if you visit my website I have some shots of it.


----------

